# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  نبذة عن لاعبي إسبانيا

## العالي عالي

*

فيما يلي نبذة عن لاعبي المنتخب الاسباني المدعو الى مواجهة نظيره  الهولندي اليوم على ملعب "سوكر سيتي" في جوهانسبورغ في المباراة النهائية  لكأس العالم لكرة القدم:*  *1 - ايكر كاسياس:  حارس مرمى ريال مدريد، ولد في 20 ايار(مايو) 1981،  ولعب 110 مباريات دولية، الاولى كانت امام السويد في 3 حزيران(يونيو) 2000.  يعتبر احد سلسلة حراس المرمى الاسبان العظماء، رشاقته وسرعته وردة فعله  وقدرته على مواجهة ابرز المهاجمين جعلته يستحق لقب "سان ايكر" (القديس  ايكر) الذي اطلقه عليه انصار نادي ريال مدريد. بدأ مشواره مع ريال مدريد  عندما كان في السابعة عشرة من عمره بعد ان تدرج في مختلف الفئات العمرية في  النادي الملكي. منحه مدرب منتخب اسبانيا الحالي فيسنتي دل بوسكي فرصة خوض  مباراته الاولى موسم 1998-1999، واستمر الحارس في تألقه حيث فرض نفسه  اساسيا بين الخشبات الثلاث في الموسم التالي وقاد فريقه الى لقب دوري ابطال  اوروبا موسم 1999-2000. احرز بطولة العالم للشباب دون 20 عاما في نيجيريا  عام 1999، واختير افضل حارس مرمى في اوروبا للاعبين تحت 21 عاما سنة 2000.  ثبت فوز ريال مدريد مجددا بدوري ابطال اوروبا موسم 2001-2002 مكانة  "كاسياس" كاحد افضل حراس المرمى في العالم. شارك في نهائيات كأس العالم  عامي 2002 و2006 في المانيا، وفي ثلاث نسخات من كأس اوروبا 2000 و2004  و2008.* *15 - سيرخيو راموس:  مدافع ريال مدريد، ولد في 30 آذار(مارس) 1986، ولعب  66 مباراة دولية سجل خلالها 5 اهداف. مباراته الاولى كانت امام الصين في 26  آذار(مارس) 2005. لفت الانظار في صفوف اشبيلية قبل الانتقال الى ريال  مدريد قبل 3 مواسم. يجيد اللعب في اكثر من مركز حيث شغل قلب الدفاع وخط  الوسط الدفاعي وظهير ايمن. يتميز بحسن انتشاره في الملعب وهي اهم صفاته،  كما انه يطلق العنان لسرعته عندما يتقدم الى الامام حيث يجيد التمريرات  العرضية باتقان ولا يتردد على الاطلاق في التقدم مباشرة نحو منطقة الجزاء  واطلاق تسديداته القوية باتجاه المرمى، بيد ان خطورته الكبيرة غالبا ما  تأتي من الركلات الثابتة حيث يتألق في الكرات الرأسية. يملك قوة بدنية  هائلة وقدرة على التحمل في احلك الظروف بالاضافة الى استقرار مستواه وعدم  تعرضه للاصابات.* *4 - كارلوس  مارشينا: مدافع فالنسيا، ولد في 31 تموز(يوليو) 1979، ولعب  62 مباراة دولية سجل خلالها هدفين. مباراته الدولية الاولى كانت امام المجر  في 21 آب(اغسطس) 2002. خريج اكاديمية اشبيلية وهو لم يخيب حتى الان امال  المدربين الذين اشرفوا على تدريبه والذين توقعوا له مستقبلا كبيرا في مركز  قلب الدفاع. اضطر النادي الاندلسي وبسبب ازمة مالية الى بيعه الى العملاق  البرتغالي بنفيكا لكنه سرعان ما عاد الى الدوري الاسباني عام 2001 مع  فالنسيا، ومنذ ذلك الحين لعب دورا كبيرا في فوز فريقه ببطولة الدوري مرتين  كما قاده الى احراز كأس ملك اسبانيا وكأس الاتحاد الاوروبي والكأس السوبر  الاوروبية.* *3 - جيرارد بيكيه:  مدافع برشلونة، ولد في 2 شباط(فبراير) 1987، لعب 22  مباراة دولية وسجل 4 اهداف. على الرغم من انه كان لاعبا واعدا في صفوف  اكاديمية برشلونة، فان "جيرار بيكيه" ترك الفريق الكاتالوني وانتقل الى  صفوف مانشستر يونايتد في السابعة عشرة من عمره. بعد ان صقل موهبته لفترة  عامين اعير الى سرقسطة موسم 2006-2007 حيث واصل تطور مستواه، وفي الموسم  التالي عاد الى مانشستر يونايتد وخاض معه 9 مباريات في الدوري المحلي كما  خاض اول مباراة له في مسابقة دوري ابطال اوروبا ايضا. بعد ان ذاق طعم  الانجازات من خلال فوزه بالدوري المحلي ودوري ابطال اوروبا مع مانشستر  يونايتد، عاد الى مسقط راسه برشلونة حيث تألق باشراف المدرب جوسيب  غوارديولا. يعتبر سدا منيعا في خط الدفاع كما يملك تفوقا واضحا في الكرات  الرأسية وغالبا ما يتقدم الى الامام لانهاء الهجمات عندما تسنح له الفرصة  في ذلك.* *5 - كارليس بويول:  مدافع برشلونة، ولد في 13 نيسان(ابريل) 1978، ولعب 90  مباراة دولية وسجل 5 اهداف. مباراته الدولية الاولى كانت امام هولندا في  15 تشرين الثاني(نوفمبر) 2000. قلب دفاع متألق بفضل مزيج من الموهبة  والتواضع والتصميم والقتال الشرس. بدأ مسيرته في صفوف اكاديمية برشلونة  كجناح ايمن قبل ان يقرر معظم المدربين الذي تعاقبوا على الاشراف على الفريق  الكاتالوني ان افضل مركز له هو قلب الدفاع. يمتاز بسرعة تدخلاته واجادته  التصدي للكرات العالية، كما انه يملك تصميما كبيرا للفوز جعلته يكتسب  احترام انصار النادي ورجال الاعلام على حد سواء. بعد الفوز بلقب الليغا  مرتين متتاليتين ودوري أبطال أوروبا 2006 أصبح قائدا محبوبا في برشلونة عام  2009 الذي شهد تتويج برشلونة بسداسية تاريخية (الدوري والكأس والكأس  السوبر المحلية ودوري ابطال اوروبا والكأس السوبر الأوروبية وبطولة العالم  للاندية).* *11 - خوان  كابديفيلا: مدافع فياريال، ولد في 3 شباط(فبراير) 1978، ولعب  51 مباراة دولية سجل خلالها 4 اهداف. مباراته الاولى كانت امام البارغواي  في 16 تشرين الاول(اكتوبر) 2002. يملك خبرة كبيرة في صفوف منتخب بلاده الذي  لم يغب عنه منذ ان شارك في صفوف المنتخب الاولمبي في سيدني عام 2000. انضم  موسم 1999-2000 الى اتلتيكو مدريد الا انه واجه صعوبة اللعب في الدرجة  الثانية، لكن بعد دورة الالعاب الاولمبية انتقل الى ديبورتيفو لا كورونيا  حيث ساهم في احتلال فريقه المركز الثاني لموسمين على التوالي وتوج في صفوفه  بطلا لكأس ملك اسبانيا عام 2002 والكأس السوبر الاسبانية مرتين.* *14 - تشابي الونسو:  لاعب وسط ريال مدريد، ولد في 25 تشرين  الثاني(نوفمبر) 1981، لعب 75 مباراة دولية سجل خلالها 9 اهداف. مباراته  الاولى كانت امام الإكوادور في 30 نيسان(ابريل) 2003. يفضل اللعب متأخرا في  وسط الملعب حيث يجيد خلق الفرص وفتح المساحات في اماكن مكتظة وتمريرات  دقيقة طويلة وقصيرة تضعه في مرتبة اعلى من بعض زملائه. يملك تسديدات  صاروخية وغالبا ما يقوم باشياء غير مألوفة حتى ان حراس المرمى دائما ما  يتنبهون عندما تكون الكرة في حوزته وحتى لو كان متواجدا في منتصف ملعبه.  يعتبر اللاعب المفضل لدى انصار ليفربول حيث ارتفعت اسهمه كثيرا على الصعيد  الدولي في صفوف الفريق الاحمر، قبل الانتقال الى ريال مدريد.* *16 - سيرجيو  بوسكتس: لاعب وسط برشلونة، ولد في 16 تموز(يوليو) 1988، لعب  19 مباراة دولية، مباراته الاولى كانت امام تركيا في الاول من  نيسان(ابريل) 2009. هو ابن حارس مرمى برشلونة السابق كارليس بوسكيتس، وقد  اكتسب من والده حب اللعبة وعشق قميص برشلونة.* *سيرجيو" هو ابن  حارس مرمى برشلونة السابق "كارليس بوسكيتس"، يتمتع برؤية  ثاقبة وقدرة كبيرة في السيطرة على الكرة والتصرف بها، يستطيع القيام باكثر  من دور من تمريرات دقيقة الى حاسة شم للتهديف بالاضافة الى امكانية حماية  خط رباعي الدفاع.* *6 - اندريس  انييستا: لاعب وسط برشلونة، ولد في 11 ايار(مايو) 1984، لعب  48 مباراة دولية سجل خلالها 7 اهداف. مباراته الاولى كانت امام روسيا في 27  ايار(مايو) 2006. يجمع المتتبعون على تخصص مدرسة برشلونة في إنجاب لاعبي  وسط الملعب من الطراز الرفيع، بداية من جوزيب غوارديولا وايفان دي لا  بينيا، وصولا إلى تشافي وسيسك فابريغاس وانييستا. يمتاز بالقدرة على شغل  العديد من المراكز في وسط الميدان، إذ يمكنه اللعب على الأطراف وأيضا في  المحور، ويملك سرعة كبيرة ويجيد اللعب العرضي. كما كان واحدا من العناصر  الأساسية في كتيبة إسبانيا المتوجة بكأس أوروبا 2008، لكنه غاب عن كأس  القارات بسبب الإصابة، وها هو اليوم يمني النفس بترك بصمته في ملاعب جنوب  أفريقيا.* *8 - تشافي  هرنانديز: لاعب وسط برشلونة، ولد في 25 كانون الثاني(يناير)  1980، ولعب 93 مباراة دولية وسجل 8 اهداف. مباراته الاولى كانت امام هولندا  في 15 تشرين الثاني(نوفمبر) 2000. قائد بامتياز نادرا ما يخسر الكرة او  يقوم بتمريرة خاطئة، قائد اوركسترا خط الوسط ويملك قدرة رهيبة على قراءة  اللعب ويستطيع ان يفرض بصمته على مجرياتها. الى جانب رؤيته الثاقبة وخياله  في وسط الملعب، فان تشافي يبذل جهودا خارقة ولا يتردد بالواجب الدفاعي  ايضا، يستطيع ان يشغل أي مركز في وسط الملعب ويمتاز بتسديدات قوية ودائما  ما يساهم بكثير من الاهداف، يجيد تسديد الكرات الثابتة، ويستطيع التأثير  كثيرا على زملائه سواء في برشلونة او في صفوف منتخب بلاده.* *10 - فرانسيسك  فابريغاس: لاعب وسط ارسنال الانجليزي، ولد في 4  ايار(مايو) 1987، لعب 53 مباراة دولية وسجل 6 اهداف. مباراته الاولى كانت  امام ساحل العاج في الاول من آذار(مارس) 2006. خريج اكاديمية برشلونة،  يتمتع بفنيات عالية وقدرة على التحكم بالكرة تعطيه الافضلية في منطقة جزاء  مكتظة بالمدافعين، ولا يتردد في القيام بمهام دفاعية، في حين ان تسديداته  القوية والدقيقة تجعله يشكل خطورة كبيرة من خارج المنطقة. منذ ان تلمس  خطواته الاولى في مسيرته الاحترافية، وهو يخطو صعودا. يعتبر فابريغاس اصغر  لاعب دافع عن الوان ارسنال في الدوري الانجليزي، كما انه اصغر هداف في  تاريخ النادي اللندني العملاق الذي انضم اليه عام 2003 عندما كان في  السادسة عشرة من عمره. رافق مدرب ارسنال الفرنسي ارسين فينغر في جميع خطوات  فابريغاس ولم يتردد في منحه شارة القائد هذا الموسم.* *21 - دافيد سيلفا:  مهاجم فالنسيا، ولد في 8 كانون الثاني(يناير) 1986،  لعب 38 مباراة دولية وسجل 7 اهداف. مباراته الدولية الاولى كانت امام  رومانيا في 15 تشرين الثاني(نوفمبر) 2006. لا يعرف التعب، يتحلى بموهبة  كبيرة ومتواضع الى درجة عالية، جعل من الجهة اليمنى في خط الهجوم الاسباني  مكانا خاصا له ونسج شراكة رائعة مع زميله دافيد فيا في فالنسيا والمنتخب  الاسباني. يصنع الفرص لزملائه، ويمتاز بسرعته وقدرته على المراوغة في مسافة  قصيرة بالاضافة الى تمتعه برؤية ثاقبة في الملعب وقدرته على شغل اكثر من  مركز.* *22 - خيسوس نافاس:  مهاجم اشبيلية، ولد في 21 تشرين الثاني(نوفمبر) 1985،  لعب 8 مباريات دولية وسجل هدفا واحدا. مباراته الاولى كانت امام الأرجنتين  في 14 تشرين الثاني(نوفمبر) 2009. بلغ نافاس الآن مرحلة النضج حيث ضمن  مكانه كواحد من رموز الفريق الأول لنادي إشبيلية. يمتاز بسرعته الفائقة  ومؤهلاته الخارقة على المراوغة والتمريرات المتقنة الدقيقة التي سمحت  بالتسجيل في أكثر من مرة لكل من البرازيلي لويس فابيانو والمالي فريديريك  كانوتي وألفارو نيغريدو.* *13 - خوان مانويل  ماتا: مهاجم فالنسيا، ولد في 28 نيسان(ابريل) 1988،  ولعب 9 مباريات دولية وسجل 3 اهداف. مباراته الاولى كانت امام تركيا في 28  آذار(مارس) 2009. هداف بالفطرة ويتمتع بسرعة في قدميه وقصر قامته تجعله صعب  المراقبة من جانب مدافعي الفرق المنافسة، يستطيع ان يلعب على الجناحين  كمهاجم ثان.* *7 - دافيد فيا:  مهاجم برشلونة، ولد في 3 كانون الاول(ديسمبر) 1981، ولعب  64 مباراة دولية وسجل 43 هدفا. مباراته الدولية الاولى كانت امام سان  مارينو في 9 شباط(فبراير) 2005. يعتبر فيا الذي توج هدافا لكأس اوروبا عام  2008 احد اخطر المهاجمين في العالم حاليا، يسري حب التنافس في شرايينه وهو  متعطش لتسجيل الاهداف، دائما ما يكون المرمى هدفه اذا لعب في مركز راس  الحربة او في مركز متخلف بعض الشيء او اذا لعب الى الجهة اليسرى في تشكيلة  هجومية. هداف اسبانيا والمونديال الحالي برصيد 5 اهداف الى جانب لاعب وسط  هولندا ويسلي سنايدر، بات بحاجة الى هدف واحدة لمعادلة راوول غونزاليز في  الرقم القياسي في عدد الاهداف الدولية الاسبانية. يلقب ب"ال جواخي" (لقب  يطلق تيمنا بالاطفال المولودين في مقاطعة استورياس)، مهاجم ناري وسريع لا  يهاب مواجهة المدافعين وهو مستعد دائما للعودة الى خط الوسط ومساعدة  زملائه. يجيد التسديد بكلتا قدميه. تدرج في الفئات العمرية لنادي خيخون،  قبل ان يظهر الى الاضواء في صفوف سرقسطة ثم فالنسيا وهو سيدخل الموسم  الجديد بمعنويات أفضل بعد أن تعاقد مع برشلونة مقابل 40 مليون دولار.* *18 - بدرو  رودريغيز: مهاجم برشلونة، ولد في 28 تموز(يوليو) 1987، لعب 7  مباريات دولية وسجل هدفا واحدا. من دون أن يمر حتى بمرحلة اللاعب الواعد،  تحول بيدرو رودريغيز بين عشية وضحاها وفي غضون بضعة أشهر فقط إلى ظاهرة  جديدة في كرة القدم الأسبانية. بدأ منذ عام 2008 في الظهور بصورة متقطعة مع  الفريق الأول، وهو الحيز الذي تعزز مع وصول غوارديولا على رأس الطاقم  الفني نظرا لمعرفته الجيدة بمواهب وقدرات هذا اللاعب الذي كان قد أشرف على  تدريبه في الفريق الرديف. هو اللاعب الوحيد الذي تمكن حتى الآن من التسجيل  في البطولات الست الرسمية للنوادي في موسم واحد، حيث نجح في هز شباك الخصوم  ضمن الدوري والكأس والكأس السوبر المحلية ودوري أبطال أوروبا والكأس  السوبر الأوروبية وبطولة العالم للأندية وتوج بالقابها. يعوض بيدرو قصر  قامته ونحافة جسمه (69ر1 م و64 كلغ) بقدراته العالية والمثيرة على المراوغة  باليمنى واليسرى على حد سواء، يتمتع بسرعة فائقة وحس تهديفي رفيع وتسديدات  قوية من المسافات المتوسطة والبعيدة.* *9 - فرناندو توريس:  مهاجم ليفربول الانجليزي، ولد في 20 آذار(مارس)  1984، ولعب 79 مباراة دولية سجل خلالها 24 هدفا. مباراته الاولى كانت امام  البرتغال في 6 ايلول(سبتمبر) 2003. يتمتع بسرعة انطلاق رهيبة وتقنية عالية  وباجادة تسديد الكرات العالية وانهائه الهجمات بطريقة ماكرة. كل هذه الصفات  جعلته محط اشادة من انصار ناديه والاندية المنافسة ايضا. تعرض توريس لخيبة  امل في كأس اوروبا 2004 وكأس العالم 2006 حيث خرج مبكرا من المنافسة مع  العلم بانه سجل 3 اهداف في اربع مباريات في البطولة الاخيرة، لكنه عوض  بقيادة منتخب بلاده الى احراز كأس اوروبا عام 2008 وهي اول بطولة كبرى  للمنتخب منذ 44 عاما بتسجيله هدف الفوز في مرمى المانيا ي المباراة  النهائية.*  *19 - فرناندو  لورنتي: مهاجم اتلتيك بلباو، ولد في 26 شباط(فبراير) 1985،  لعب 8 مباريات دولية وسجل 3 اهداف. مباراته الاولى كانت امام تشيلي في 19  تشرين الثاني(نوفمبر) 2008. على الرغم من طوله الفارع (93ر1 م)، فان لورنتي  لا يتمتع فقط بالقوة في الكرات العالية بل بتقنيات عالية وقوة على  الاحتفاظ بالكرة وذكاء التحرك داخل ارجاء المستطيل الاخضر بالاضافة الى  تمتعه بتسديدات صاروخية.*

----------

